# Need Help From MUTOH RJ900X Experienced Users



## dirtworks (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,

First please pardon my bad english.

I'm currently running a Mutoh RJ900x for almost a year for my cycling jersey business.

My questions are:

1. I often experienced paper head strikes on certain slow drying ink color like Black and Red. I'm using 95gr fast dry china made sublimation paper and Moorim sublimation ink (Korean). Sometimes I use Korean sublimation paper (100gr and a bit more expensive), it helps a little but sometimes head strikes still happen. This problem never happened at the first 5 months since new. Any suggestions to eliminate this problem?

2. In just 11 months I already replaced my DX5 printhead twice! is that normal? I mean less than a year! Is DX5 printhead that bad? The problem was clogged badly, head cleaning and little ink charge doesn't help at all. My distributor sent a technician and he gave up with that syringe method thing. The solution liquid came from the side of the printhead, signs of total kaputness he said.

Please help, Thanks in advance.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your head should last a lot longer than 6 months. Check your head height and dampeners. Head should be 2 mm off the paper.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You are laying down too much ink limit the ink. 
maybe you need to get a new ink supplier. 2 heads in 11 months is not normal.


----------



## colorcastle6708 (Sep 1, 2010)

Your problem may be the ink, if you work with Rip you can have problems with ink limit, but before replacing head must be sure that the dampers are changing every six months, the station maintenance every 12 months.


----------

